

Show HN: "Memory" at VanillaGrape with modes:"Original-52","JAQK-16","Short-26" - kandarp_dave
http://vanillagrape.com/Memory/single_player/game

======
kandarp_dave
Hello HN community, We wanted to showcase our first game, "Memory", at our new
startup, VanillaGrape. VanillaGrape is a place for "delicious, free card
games".

Currently, we have launched our first game, called Memory, and the response
has been really positive. We've gotten tons of feedback from our family and
friends, and have made changes accordingly, and we continue to improve the
game.

To play the Memory game, you flip open 2 cards, and if they are same numbered
cards, then you score a point, and continue to flip open 2 more cards. If the
card numbers are different, then those 2 cards are flipped back, and it is
computer's turn to flip open 2 cards. Here, if the cards are same numbered,
then computer scores a point, and continues to flip open 2 more cards. This
way, the game-play goes back and forth between you and computer, and whoever
scores the highest points wins the game.

Last night, we updated the Memory game, and added 3 modes - "Original-52",
"JAQK-16", and "Short-26".

Original-52 has 52 cards. JAQK-16 has only 16 cards available - Jack, Ace,
Queen, and King of all four suits. In Short-26, the deck is cut in half, so
that, instead of two pairs, only a single pair can be made. Meaning, if you
pick two queen cards, then there will not be any more queen cards available.

We're very new, and it would be great if the HN community could please visit
and play our game, located at
[http://vanillagrape.com](http://vanillagrape.com).

And because we're very new, there might be tiny details that we might have
missed out, so we'd like to iron out those things, before continuing on to
make more games. The UI has been somewhat of a challenge. So, we'd love to
know if there's any issues you find, or if there's feedback or comments you'd
like to provide.

Also, you can read more about our development on our blog - "Thoughts & Talk &
Tech" at [http://vanillagrape.com/blog](http://vanillagrape.com/blog)

Thank you! We appreciate you taking time in helping us.

